# The Right Oak



## amadago (Nov 5, 2013)

Last year I used three different oaks (hungarian, french and American), three different variations on toast and three different combinations of those. So, in essence, it was a mess. I tried to be "creative" with my blends of toasts and oaks, but what I really need is the "right" approach.

So this year I'm doing a Sangio, Cab. Sav. and Merlot. When it comes to wines, I like the oaky taste I get in a Cab, so I'm looking for something that gives a little bite at the end, and probably the same (or similar) for a Merlot. For the Sangiovese, I really don't know.

So my question is - what's the right oak to use for my Merlot, Cab and Sang this year? I want REALLY solid wine this time. Unfortunately barrels aren't an option, so it's either chips or cubes.

Thoughts?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 5, 2013)

I would use medium toast, french oak infusion spirals for all of them, you can add a little more to the Cab for that extra oak. I used Medium plus on my Chilean Cab while fermenting and aging 6 months, it was a bit over powering for about 4 months, but has since calmed down a bit, I rotated it into a medium toast Hungarian oak barrel where it will stay for 6 months.
I would use less on the Merlot, you can always add more, and the Sangiovese can take the medium toast no problem.
Are these wine Kits, Juice buckets or fresh grape?
Don't use chips, you have the least amount of control over them, cubes would be better, but to be honest, I like the spirals, they are slow at imparting the oak to the wine, giving you much more control.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree with Tom. Med French Spirals are the way to go. I also add American untoasted dust in primary. But thats for color, tannin and nose, not for taste.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 5, 2013)

Keep in mind that whats right for me may not be right for you. Keep good records. It may take you several years to find your sweet spot. If there was a perfect recipe all wine would taste the same.


----------



## amadago (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Everyone, great comments/thoughts all around - keep them coming. I've never used the spirals, but always been intrigued by them. I did some quick research and found a pack that's supposed to simulated the barrel likeness (it's called the Rhone blend). It could be just a marketing thing, anyone heard of that? 

I appreciate all the feedback. This year I'm trying to really refine what I'm doing and taking copious notes along the way.


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Nov 5, 2013)

I use chips and dust in primary, chips medium French toast and untoasted powder oak. I then use a combination of medium French and Hungarian cubes for bulk aging. Oak is used to elevate the wine not overpower it.

Hacksaw Jim Dugan is preferred in wrestling not in your wine.......Cheers


----------



## s0615353 (Nov 5, 2013)

Personally, I like to use medium toast French oak chips in primary, and spirals after MLF and racking off the fine lees. When I am looking for a more oaky Cab., as you had indicated I like to use 50% American and 50% French Medium Toast Oak. The American gives more of that almost sweet and woody flavor, whereas the French Oak gives more subtle structure. For most standard reds (like Cab.) I always stick to medium or medium plus toast, for Pinot Noir/Chardonnay I like to use light-medium toast.


----------

